# UK Car/Spanish Insurance



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

I wonder if anyone could help please?.

I am going to use a UK Car in Spain for 4 months. The insurance quote in Spain is 1/10th of that in the UK.

My Question is, if I insure my car in Spain, how do I tax it in the UK? (the online tax system will only use the UK Insurance database).

TM


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

because the EU won't let uk insurance companies rip us off for driving in the EU your UK insurance allows you to drive legally anywhere in the EU ...of course that isn't fully comp 
amazed at how much you have been quoted ...my UK insurance will extend fully comp for 6 months for £25 , some companies do 3 months for nothing


----------



## davids0865 (Apr 12, 2016)

To answer your question, you cannot tax your car without english insurance, either now, with the online system, or previously by going into a post office.


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

The Car is A Toyota Previa UK Reg. 1999, Value £1500.00

To Insure in the UK with a UK Insurer, £2,500 for Myself, MY wife and three named drivers, all squeaky clean and over 25.

Spanish Price is £303.00

TM


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

When we insured our car through a Spanish broker the insurers were actually on Lloyds of London's list, thus on the UK insurers database. Hence we could renew our tax; we also retained a UK address and were obliged to return at least annually for an MOT. This was 5 years ago, when we were allowed to stay longer than 90 days in Spain before needing to sign on the padron.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

ccm472 said:


> When we insured our car through a Spanish broker the insurers were actually on Lloyds of London's list, thus on the UK insurers database. Hence we could renew our tax; we also retained a UK address and were obliged to return at least annually for an MOT. This was 5 years ago, when we were allowed to stay longer than 90 days in Spain before needing to sign on the padron.


oooh so much wrong here  

It has never been legal to take the car back to the UK for a an MOT if the car & you are living in Spain. 

You can stay in Spain for more than 90 days without signing on the padrón, at the town hall - there is actually no 'time limit' on that... you should be on the padrón however if you spend more than half the year in Spain.

The 90 days is for registering as an EU resident living in Spain (often called _residencia_), which is done at the _extranjería_ / national police


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

TeeMyob said:


> The Car is A Toyota Previa UK Reg. 1999, Value £1500.00
> 
> To Insure in the UK with a UK Insurer, £2,500 for Myself, MY wife and three named drivers, all squeaky clean and over 25.
> 
> ...


It would be far cheaper to insure (in UK) for any driver - check around.


----------



## ccm472 (Jan 6, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> oooh so much wrong here
> 
> It has never been legal to take the car back to the UK for a an MOT if the car & you are living in Spain.
> 
> ...


My apologies, if I confused anybody. We remained tax resident in the UK and after that winter we left within our time limits for registering anything as Spanish, especially our horses whom we'd brought with us as they did not adapt. However as the motor insurance was available to us in Spain during that period so we took it and retaxed the vehicle so that it was always legal in Spain and the UK.


----------



## lebesset (Dec 4, 2011)

TeeMyob said:


> The Car is A Toyota Previa UK Reg. 1999, Value £1500.00
> 
> To Insure in the UK with a UK Insurer, £2,500 for Myself, MY wife and three named drivers, all squeaky clean and over 25.
> 
> ...


well my car is an audi A8 V8 4.2 litres , 370bhp , 2000 reg ,value £2,000 .... 4 named drivers over 50 £195

when I take it elsewhere in europe I don't even bother to pay the £25 for the extension of the fully comp as I know full well that if I have an accident the insurance company will scrap it and offer me scrap value 

as I said , you are legally insured all over the EU plus EEA so why pay extra 

even if you live in the most expensive insurance area of manchester your price sounds ridiculous..try L & V for a quote ; or maybe it's because of the 5 drivers ?

btw , don't fall for the old brokers lies of .....you are not insured out of the UK , a lot of them seem to say it

btw, although you are technically supposed to apply for a visa in spain [ and everywhere else in the EU ]after 3 months , in 30 years I have never known anyone bother


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lebesset said:


> well my car is an audi A8 V8 4.2 litres , 370bhp , 2000 reg ,value £2,000 .... 4 named drivers over 50 £195
> 
> when I take it elsewhere in europe I don't even bother to pay the £25 for the extension of the fully comp as I know full well that if I have an accident the insurance company will scrap it and offer me scrap value
> 
> ...


You aren't applying for a visa - you're registering as an EU citizen residing in Spain.... 

Just about everyone I know has done so....


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

TeeMyob said:


> The Car is A Toyota Previa UK Reg. 1999, Value £1500.00
> 
> To Insure in the UK with a UK Insurer, £2,500 for Myself, MY wife and three named drivers, all squeaky clean and over 25.
> 
> ...


£2500 to insure a car worth £1500 in the UK, something far wrong with that quote? I have always found car insurance in Spain to be somewhat higher than in the UK.


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Everyone.

I did a comparison here in the UK. We would want all our family to drive and one insurer came out at £2,500, all the rest were around £3,500.

I have had two quotes from Spain and both are for any driver over 25, under 75 and one is £303, the other £393.

Hence why I wanted to insure in Spain.

I will leave the car in Spain for 3 - 5 months and swap it for my other car for 2 months. Our House in Spain is rented out in Summer so we are never there.

We have a Small family fleet of cars, my Wife's Audi being the cheapest at £250 per year for just the two of us.

TM


----------

